# Can I change the colour of a viv?



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a very light coloured vivarium and wondered if anyone knows of a place I can get a darker wood coloured laminate or something that I can maybe stick onto the viv to make it fit in with the rest of our furniture?

It will only be going on the outside of the viv so it should be fine for the snake.

Thanks


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

b&q do some sticky back plastic type stuff in different wood finishes. look over in the kitchen sides and cupboards area.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Most hardware stores do the fablon stuff - Homebase, Focus, B&Q etc etc stick one end at a time leave the backing on and rub the fablon from one side to the other to avoid bubbles :blush:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

word of warning, fablon blisters inside vivs because of the temperatures even if you put it on perfectly flat and without bubbles to start with (which is easier said than done)...
Owen


----------



## Jordy (Aug 5, 2007)

mEOw said:


> word of warning, fablon blisters inside vivs because of the temperatures even if you put it on perfectly flat and without bubbles to start with (which is easier said than done)...
> Owen


The way you say it bubbles mate, does it do this to an extreme or is it sort of not that noticeable? lol Its just that ive just built a 6 foot vivarium out of a cupboard. Im sure you know that cupboards have shelfs in them, and when you take them out to build the viv it leaves holes in the wood where the shelf came out of, so i was planning on getting the sticky stuff for the inside of it, so i looks like just a normal clean piece of wood with no holes in it. lol Many Thanks for any input. Cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

jason7579 said:


> It will only be going on the outside of the viv so it should be fine for the snake.
> 
> Thanks


:bash::bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replys everyone, I'll go and check in B & Q or something.

It will only be on the outside so I should be ok (fingers crossed)

Thanks


----------

